# Installation: VW 09 CC - AVIC X930BT - No Power (pics incl)



## dougfalk (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey guys, being bothered by my install of the AVIC X930BT in my 2009 VW CC. The issue is that once its connected I no power. Regardless of whether the car is running or not. I don't consider myself a newbie but i'm certainly not a vet. Let me get to the details.

This is what I bought:
- METRA 99-9011 DOUBLE DIN DASH KIT
- AXXESS XSVI-9003-NAV
- METRA 40-EU55 ANTENNA ADAPTER
- Metra Axxess ASWC

Because the XSVI-9003-NAV was pre-wired for the ASWC, It made connecting the harnesses pretty straight forward. The following pictures of how i connected the harness. I tried to get every wire explained.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1097...ms/5677826897605021809?authkey=COr88uTkhK-_Vg
https://plus.google.com/photos/1097...s/5677830142862764241?authkey=CICT3tjElYO4qAE
https://plus.google.com/photos/1097...ms/5677830214685415521?authkey=CLPQ4rbykMuVUA

Everything looked good so i went ahead and disconnected the battery on teh car, took out the stock radio and plugged the power harness and the rca connector into the HU. Made sure the airbag connection was made before connecting the battery And connected the battery only to find out the HU had NO power regardless of the car being turned on or not.

Time for the Multimeter. First started with just the harness, hoping there was a bad connection. Because my issue is power, i only need to test for the 12v wire and the ground. I had a connection through the harness so the harness was fine. So i plugged the harness into the factory harness to see if i was getting 12 volts. Sure enough, i got 12 volts at the end of the harness. So what could my problem be? Besides a fried HU of course.

Pictures should work but let me know if you can't see them. I have comments on each picture explaining what it is.

Thanks in advance for your help guys. Would love to get this figured out or at least something to try once i get home from work.

-Doug


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

dougfalk said:


> Hey guys, being bothered by my install of the AVIC X930BT in my 2009 VW CC. The issue is that once its connected I no power. Regardless of whether the car is running or not. I don't consider myself a newbie but i'm certainly not a vet. Let me get to the details.
> 
> This is what I bought:
> - METRA 99-9011 DOUBLE DIN DASH KIT
> ...


I didn't really read the whole thing but do you have 12v accessory?

You NEED to initialize the AXXESS harness. If you don't you won't have 12v accessory and thus ur unit won't turn on. Read the directions in the harness.

BTW you're using the butt connectors wrong, they arn't crimp caps.


----------



## dougfalk (Apr 14, 2009)

NFrazier said:


> I didn't really read the whole thing but do you have 12v accessory?
> 
> You NEED to initialize the AXXESS harness. If you don't you won't have 12v accessory and thus ur unit won't turn on. Read the directions in the harness.
> 
> BTW you're using the butt connectors wrong, they arn't crimp caps.


thanks for your reply. Yes i suppose butt connectors aren't ideal but for now they have a connection. I think you're right in saying i have to initialize the harness. And i've been trying for the last while but nothing is happening. I'll run through the steps i'm taking

Right now there is no stereo installed.
Car battery connected
Air bag light is connected and removed from the faceplate so that it doesn't get in the way. I have more room to work.
Car is off
I plug the axxess harness into the factory harness.
I plug the power harness into the HU
I plug the rca cables with mute to HU
Put the car in the ON position
Wait 30 Seconds to a minute. Nothing happens at all. Nothing.
I put key to the OFF position.
Connect XSWC.
Put key into ON position. Nothing happens.

These are the steps that i've been following from the instruction manual but the HU never seems to react. It's kinda pissing me off. It's gotta be something simple. Link to the instructions are below.

http://www.metraonline.com/files/products/INSTXSVI-9003-NAV.pdf


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Okay, well you're doing it wrong.

If you read the instructions carefully it says to do it in this order:

1. Take the power harness (all wired up).
2. Close all the doors, etc. (this isn't in the manual but ya).
3. Plug the power harness into the CAR, DO NOT PLUG IT INTO THE HEADUNIT!
4. Turn the vehicle to the "on" position for 30 seconds (I typically wait 45).
5. Turn the ignition OFF.
6. Open door.
7. Plug in the harness to the aftermarket radio, the RCA harness, program the ASWC, and you should be good to go.

P.S. I dont need a link to the instructions, I do ~5-10 of these a month. Haha.


----------



## dougfalk (Apr 14, 2009)

First of all, thanks for your halp on this. I really appreciate it. It help to know that this isn't your first rodeo.

Not sure why it isn't working. It seems like i've tried every possible combination/order.

-turn car off
-close doors
-plug in harness, leave HU unplugged
-turn car to ON position
-Wait 45 seconds
-Turn car to off position
-open door
-plug in power harness to HU
-plug in rca to HU
-plug in xswc
-turn car to ON position. nothing happens.

Damn, i might end up having to take it somewhere. Which is disgusting becuase this is an easy job.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

dougfalk said:


> First of all, thanks for your halp on this. I really appreciate it. It help to know that this isn't your first rodeo.
> 
> Not sure why it isn't working. It seems like i've tried every possible combination/order.
> 
> ...


Where do you live?

On you're multi-meter check voltage on the constant power (yellow), accessory power (red - with car "on"), and ground (black).

What wire don't you have 12v on (except ground, ground should be ground).


----------



## dougfalk (Apr 14, 2009)

I have 12v on yellow, And i guess i didn't check 12v on red with the car on. I'll check in a few mins.

I live in Rochester MN. But headed up north for a while this afternoon. Chances are i'm not gunna have this wired up for the trip.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

dougfalk said:


> I have 12v on yellow, And i guess i didn't check 12v on red with the car on. I'll check in a few mins.
> 
> I live in Rochester MN. But headed up north for a while this afternoon. Chances are i'm not gunna have this wired up for the trip.


I was gonna say if you were close I'd do it for ya. Let me know if you have anything on the accessory wire (red).


----------



## dougfalk (Apr 14, 2009)

Nope nothing. Had the multimeter on the ground and red and came back with nothing.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

dougfalk said:


> Nope nothing. Had the multimeter on the ground and red and came back with nothing.


Alright well it's one of two things, 1. The harness is bad, or 2. It's not learning can. Did u order it online or pck it up local?


----------



## dougfalk (Apr 14, 2009)

I ordered it online. Off eBay from a reputable seller. Just be clear. Where should i be checking the Red wire and what should be plugged in at the time?


----------



## dougfalk (Apr 14, 2009)

but wouldn't it be teh Pioneer harness that would be malfunctioning? There is no red wire on hte adpater that plugs into the factory car harness. Just two yellow wires connected to the same pin. There is a red wire from the pioneer power harness that connects to the can bus or whatever it is. Maybe i have it connected wrong? Is the red wire from the pioneer power harness supposed to be connected to the adapter that plugs into the car harness? Because there was no red wire there.

Otherwise i'm not sure how the red wire gets power.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

It doesn't have to be plugged into the radio but it can be. You can catch an accessory source, Vss, and reverse somewhere else of u don't want to use the harness. Do you have the battery hook up hen u are initializing the harness?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Noir won't be the pioneer harness the red wire in the pioneer harness is an input wire. The xsvi job is to read can and produce an accessory wire (since the car doesn't have one behind the radio).


----------



## dougfalk (Apr 14, 2009)

The battery is hooked up when I am initializing the harness. What should the red wire from the power harness be connected to then? Right now its connected to the red ignition switch from theother box connected to the harness


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

dougfalk said:


> The battery is hooked up when I am initializing the harness. What should the red wire from the power harness be connected to then? Right now its connected to the red ignition switch from theother box connected to the harness


It's what it's supposed to be hooked up to if the harness works out.


----------



## dougfalk (Apr 14, 2009)

Well i got it. Finally. What was it? Well the power wire going to the CAN was loose and pulled all the way out of the unit. SO i took it apart and took a guess when it needed to go. Immediately it started working. I can't tell you how nice it was to see stuff light up. It's not 100% because it keeps restarting but that's just a connection issue and i'll be redoing all the connections. Gunna solder them this time. Thanks for you help and patience.

-Doug

P.S. Here's pics of what happened and how i fixed it. I was positive i was losing the connection on the power wire in the CAN because when applying pressure, it didn't restart. So i soldered the connection, while risking burning out the chip and the problem still persists.

https://plus.google.com/photos/109733003683030993571/albums/5678527403020106369


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

dougfalk said:


> Well i got it. Finally. What was it? Well the power wire going to the CAN was loose and pulled all the way out of the unit. SO i took it apart and took a guess when it needed to go. Immediately it started working. I can't tell you how nice it was to see stuff light up. It's not 100% because it keeps restarting but that's just a connection issue and i'll be redoing all the connections. Gunna solder them this time. Thanks for you help and patience.
> 
> -Doug
> 
> ...


That would be an issue. That's actually the power for the board. So if that wasn't attached, then you'd have no functions from the CAN interface at all. Too much tuggin' somewhere. haha


----------

